# My poodle Jack is changing color



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, he will certainly lighten up if he has a silver dad. Welcome to the blue poodle club!


----------



## PiratePoodleLover (4 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> Yes, he will certainly lighten up if he has a silver dad. Welcome to the blue poodle club!


awesome! im excited to see him change!


----------



## PiratePoodleLover (4 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> Yes, he will certainly lighten up if he has a silver dad. Welcome to the blue poodle club!











his dad ^ Jack (black)


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Sounds like he's probably blue, Welcome to the club. At nineteen months, my Simon is still pretty dark, but definitely blue.

2022-9-8 Dogs DSC_6635 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## PiratePoodleLover (4 mo ago)

TeamHellhound said:


> Sounds like he's probably blue, Welcome to the club. At nineteen months, my Simon is still pretty dark, but definitely blue.
> 
> 2022-9-8 Dogs DSC_6635 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


he is awesome!


----------



## kalenasmith (4 mo ago)

Hi! I just happened upon this group and was wondering if anyone could answer a question about my phantom cockapoo losing her "eyebrows" after her first grooming? She is black and tan and I can't see any tan growing in above her eyes. Her mom is a black and gray phantom cockapoo and her dad is a red poodle


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

kalenasmith said:


> Hi! I just happened upon this group and was wondering if anyone could answer a question about my phantom cockapoo losing her "eyebrows" after her first grooming? She is black and tan and I can't see any tan growing in above her eyes. Her mom is a black and gray phantom cockapoo and her dad is a red poodle


Hi and Welcome to PF!

You'll get better visibility and more specific-to-you responses if you start your own thread here in this same forum. A picture would also be very helpful .

You can copy/paste your text, just create a title for your thread describing your question.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome. Matteo is 12 months and is starting to grey around his eyes, muzzle and has two grey streaks in his ears. He's blue and clearing slowly


----------



## LynnB739 (Jun 28, 2021)

PiratePoodleLover said:


> My poodle is starting to get grey on his ears and slightly around his eyes, he is 5 months old and when i got him he was black, his father is silver and his mom is brown. Is he going to turn grey? when i got him groomed it was more noticeable.


Wow. I can't believe I found a somewhat current post which is exactly on point about what I was going to ask. My Sophie is 14 months old and her mom was a silver and her dad a cafe au lait. @PiratePoodleLover , how old is your boy? 

I just got back from vacation with her and my sister's cream mini. I had such a hard time getting decent photos of Sophie. I got great photos of Tillie (cream). Sophie's still so dark. I'm so eager for her to clear. For those of you with experience, this is a photo of Sophie last week. Do you think she will fade more? She doesn't seem to have faded much yet. The hair behind her hind legs is a little lighter. Unless she's in direct light, she really looks black. In direct light, you can see some brownish hairs and it's very clear that her hair isn't a true black. 

These are a couple photos of her from last week. Do you think she will get lighter? 🤞
























...and one of Tillie. Tillie LOVES the water.


----------



## PiratePoodleLover (4 mo ago)

LynnB739 said:


> Wow. I can't believe I found a somewhat current post which is exactly on point about what I was going to ask. My Sophie is 14 months old and her mom was a silver and her dad a cafe au lait. @PiratePoodleLover , how old is your boy?
> 
> I just got back from vacation with her and my sister's cream mini. I had such a hard time getting decent photos of Sophie. I got great photos of Tillie (cream). Sophie's still so dark. I'm so eager for her to clear. For those of you with experience, this is a photo of Sophie last week. Do you think she will fade more? She doesn't seem to have faded much yet. The hair behind her hind legs is a little lighter. Unless she's in direct light, she really looks black. In direct light, you can see some brownish hairs and it's very clear that her hair isn't a true black.
> 
> ...


My boy Jack is 5 months and he is currently getting curlier by the day


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

@LynnB739 She's blue and will lighten. 

@PiratePoodleLover Sounds like Jack is a slow-clearing blue  So interesting how some start clearing really early and others take years. I still say the ones that clear early are really "grey" poodles, an intermediate color between silver and blue.


----------

